# Plow & sidewalk clearing, Snow Subcontractors needed-Dayton, OH



## American Pride (Nov 26, 2018)

American Pride Lawn & Landscaping is looking for Snow Subcontractors for plowing, snow blowing and shoveling walks for commercial properties. 

We have spots for people with equipment and without equipment.

Call or text (937) 886-7400


----------

